# Looking at B8200's



## Billdog350 (Oct 17, 2006)

I found a local private seller here in CT that has quite a few B8200's available. Some are gear and some are hydrostatic, and all have loaders on them. His prices are spectacular and I'm actually planning on picking one up tomorrow. My question is: is there anything to look out for on the B8200's that goes bad or they're "known for"? I have a side business repairing and maintaining Kubota's for a dealer in NH but 95% of what I maintain is newer than 2000. I know Kubota's are rock solid for the most part...just wondering what people might have seen with the older stuff. 

I'll be checking: Proper operation of all attachments and levers, brakes, clutch, hydrostatic operation, leak down of boom, etc.


----------

